
Show HN: From Excel-hell to cloud database heaven in 5 steps - knutmartin
https://restdb.io/blog/from-excel-hell-to-cloud-database-heaven
======
kv85s
In no part of heaven is there a monthly subscription fee.

In no part of heaven does your data go _poof_ and disappear if some 3rd party
company goes under.

In no part of heaven is privacy of your data at the mercy of a 3rd party, that
doesn't share your interests.

------
tryitnow
Meh. When it comes to spreadsheet hell, the issues are usually human, not
technical. It's getting people away from defaulting to spreadsheets as a data
source/destination that is the problem. It's a cultural problem that is
unlikely to be solved by a technical solution any time soon.

And no, there's no way this happens in 5 steps. Spreadsheet hell usually
exists because of poor data management practices and/or lack of understanding.
In other words there's some underlying reason people think they need to use
spreadsheets instead of other data management tools.

------
fragmede
This looks quite cool! Excel spreadsheets do worryingly much work in industry,
and lack even mediocre software industry practices.

It's confusing to me why the article spends so much time describing Excel->CSV
translation pitfalls, when the screenshots indicate "Excel" is a supported
format. As a developer, I can understand _why_ , but handling those
differences internally would make for a much more seamless user experience.

------
jaclaz
I presume that the implication is that a local database, being midway, is
purgatory.

------
noodlesUK
Isn't migrating away from so-called Excel hell exactly the sort of thing a
traditional RDBMS is for? It's already tabular data, I feel like MongoDB (the
tech behind the platform allegedly) is just adding another layer of confusion
for this use case. Don't get me wrong, there are places where NoSQL works
great, but spreadsheets aren't one of them.

------
spellcheck
You misspelled "genius" as "genious".

